
Why is GitHub not opensource? - sauravt
https://twitter.com/SauravTom/status/450279008022700032
======
purephase
Umm, I would argue that a good percentage of it likely is [1]. What is a
twitter post doing this high up?

[1] [https://github.com/showcases/projects-that-power-
github](https://github.com/showcases/projects-that-power-github)

------
malandrew
[http://tom.preston-werner.com/2011/11/22/open-source-
everyth...](http://tom.preston-werner.com/2011/11/22/open-source-
everything.html)

------
evbogue
This is a no-brainer. Use Cgit or Gitlab.

